# New vst Arturia ?



## Trancer (Apr 19, 2021)

Apparently a revolutionary new vst from Arturia?



Maybe a new Spark 3 and a controller 😊?

A new Eminent 310 U style legendary vst?

A new vst made in Arturia?

Hoping that not a "Revolutionary" ad that will be null and void!


----------



## Pier (Apr 19, 2021)

From the 80s retro background I'm going to guess it's not Spark 3 but rather another emulation.

So weird they decided to do it with Future Music Spain though. Would have made more sense with an English speaking magazine/blog/publisher or at least a French one.


----------



## Trancer (Apr 19, 2021)

Thank you for your answer.

I fear the revolution will be a storm in a glass of water.

Spark 3 I also doubt but who knows ...

Unfortunately, more of an announcement effect.

Synthwave's fashion concern, therefore, Arturia will most certainly go with the wave, if so, sorry.

It's real wonder the publication promoting their new product.


----------

